# Is this a rooster or ahen?



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old is it ?


----------



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)

We just got them but she said they were hatched in April. Is that too young to tell?


----------

